# Back To LA



## pinupvampire (Aug 26, 2008)

So , I am back in LA for only afew days to do a benefit show called Cha Ching F or Cha Cha. It is for animals that have extremely high vet bills and their owners are unable to pay them. It is a very good cause I am honoured to have been asked, along with my partner to host and perform at this event. We will be there as the Flairowitz Sisters, Irene and Eileen Flairowitz. I went shopping today for some clothes for 'Irene'. I am so excited!! I am so excited that i am actually going to get up early tomorrow and gor shipping for the finishing touches for my costume for the event, which includes crystals and butterflies and matching gloves.  So tomorrow will be a very busy day with the shopping, doing some practicing and them the show at night. I know I am new here, but I do hope if anyone reads this they will check out the event and attend. It is for a very good cause and I encourage everyone to go see the show. It should be a good one.
Cheers!!!


----------

